# walnut stumps



## capt mark (Mar 20, 2009)

I have just purchased about 20 walnut trees and was wanting to do something with the stumps,but dont have a clue how to mill them. can someone give me some ideas on the best way to saw them on my 1600 temberking band mill and any ideas on marketing the lumber and the stumps


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Walnut*

You just asked a load of questions in one I have a 1600 and can tell you milling anything under 6 ft can be/is a major challenge for me. That being said where theres a will theres a way and between the log stops and ingenuity you can lodge the log up against the stops to get your first cuts. Then rolling the log to where theres a good square flat edge to hold against the stops you can use any number of methods to hold it tight. A good hyd bottle jack with home made attachments by size works well and it's a great benefit if you can use the "1" hold down the saw comes with. I complained to the salesman profously about the saw lacking hold downs. You think a saw of that qaulity and cost would have at least 3 of them but no it's only got one!! I posted a request for the very same thing on here a couple of months ago and though I got a couple of good responses I didn't get an answer. It's one of those trial and error things. As far as the marketing goes it helps to know where abouts your talking as competition makes a great deal of difference?? Right now the markets not real good, we have folks around here selling most anything for $2 a bf. Thats cheap compared to this time last year where good Walnut could fetch $4-5 bf if there was a shortage and there was. In any case your at a great spot for your quest and theres an abundance of Hardcore Sawyers on this and other sites. Good luck and happy milling:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

*Walnut stumps*

I have milled a few... example. Getting them clean is the first step, in the future I will soak mine in a pond for example for a few weeks. I don't run the kinda mill you do, so no help there. I would mill the stumps 2 1/2" thick for gun stocks. Marketing lumber...that is a long story. Mill first and market later, or find a market and mill for it. Anyone can own a sawmill...but if you ain't selling wood "lumber collecting" is a very expensive hobby. Welcome aboard BTW.


----------



## capt mark (Mar 20, 2009)

I guess I should have gone in to detail more,to get the prettiest grain should I saw horizontal (the same way the log is sawed)or at some angle.thanks guys


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Same direction as sawing the log.


----------



## capt mark (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Daren:smile:


----------



## capt mark (Mar 20, 2009)

what to use on the end grain to seal it


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.uccoatings.com/Home/Products/ANCHORSEAL


----------

